# t intrusiva



## ernest_

Hola,
M'he fixat en una cosa; no n'estic del tot segur però diria que a l'hora de dir "on és?" hi poso una "t" afegida, així: /on'tes/. Sóc l'únic o hi ha més gent que ho diu així? He estat escoltant la radio, però no he sentit que ho diguessin cap cop.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ernest, bon dia.

Tranquil, no és una cosa només teva! A ca meva són els reis de la "t intrusiva" que dius tu!!! Jo perquè ja fa temps que "campo" sola i em relaciono amb gent d'arreu; pero quan era més joveneta i vivia amb els meus a la comarca del Garraf, aquest tret que tu indiques era el pa de cada dia en el meu parlar. A Vilanova, per anar a la platja es diu "anar a mar" o "anar a baix a mar"; però és que la gent diu "anar a MART!!!" (a mi ara em fa pensar en "marcianitos"). I el cafè es pren en un BART (ara em fa pensar directament en Bart Simpson!).

Suposo que és un fenòmen d'hipercorrecció i no puc parlar-te d'altres zones, però a la meva zona d'origen és molt corrent encara sentir aquestes coses.

Per cert, quan jo era petita sempre deia ONTA per dir ON. "Onta vas?"... _Mamma mia!!! _Quines coses!!!

Espero haver-te ajudat!


----------



## ampurdan

Aquí en vam parlar una mica (d'esquitllada) d'aquest fenòmen: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=92211.

A veure si ens centrem en la "t" intrusiva en aquest fil.

Jo també deia "ont" i fins i tot "onta" (o "onte") i "avonta" (o "avonte") quan era petit. Em penso que en un altre fil haviem dit que això podia tenir un origen etimològic, però no l'he trobat, aquest fil, malauradament.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi m'havien dit que es tractava d'una barreja d'hipercorrecció i de coixí fonètic.


----------



## ernest_

El problema és que hi ha molt poques paraules que acabin en -on, o sigui que és difícil dir si hi ha una norma general o és un cas particular de 'on'. Els exemples que dius Traductora, també em sonen familiars però potser no tant... ho identifico amb una pronunciació de nen petit.


----------



## ampurdan

Ho he trobat a l'Alcover-Moll: http://dcvb.iecat.net/default.asp. Busqueu-hi "on" i a l'apartat de "fonologia" (FON.) hi ha una explicació de l'origen d'aquesta "t".


----------



## Dixie!

Això fa molta gràcia, natros a l'Ebre no diem "on és" sinó "on està", llavors hi posem la t aquesta, i no només això, sinó que segons a quins pobles, la o d'on es transforma en una a i la frase quedaria així (pronunciat!):

_antastà

_A mi personalment m'agrada molt perquè la trobo una frase molt nostrada 
_
Antastà ton germà que no ha vingut?!_


----------



## louhevly

És curiós que hi ha la t intrusiva després de mots monosil.làbics acabats en -ar i -or (bar, cor, etc.), però no després de -ir ni -ur (gir, tir, mur, pur). En l'entrada del mot "or", el DCVB diu: "La dificultat per a pronunciar la ɾ final en certs dialectes, ha fet que es produís la pronúncia vulgar ɔ́ɾt, general en el català oriental". Doncs, per què no és el cas també dels mots terminats en -ir i -ur?

Lou


----------



## jazyk

És també curiós remarcar que aquest fenòmen no es verifica sols en català. En anglès i en francès també es troba la mateixa cosa. En inglès (de Gran Bretanya sobretot) l'anomenen _intrusive r_. Sembla que a aquestes llengües no lis agrada la successió de dues vocals (compareu també el castellà _el agua)_ i ho eviten fent servir una consonant.

Jazyk


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jazyk said:


> En inglès (de Gran Bretanya sobretot) l'anomenen _intrusive r_.


 
Hola, Jazyk!

Que ens pots donar un exemple, si us plau? És que ara no hi caic!

Gràcies!


----------



## ampurdan

Has de pensar que molts britànics fan rimar "fear" amb "idea", és a dir, no pronuncien la "r" o la pronuncien com una "schwa" o vocal neutra. En canvi, sí que la pronuncien (linking r) quan la paraula va seguida de vocal: "feaR and prejudice". Això ha fet que alguns pronunciïn també una "linking r" darrera de paraules com "idea" o "law" quan va seguida de vocal: "the ideaR of it", "lawR and order" (pronunciat com "lore and orda"). Aquesta seria la "intrusive r".

Font.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

You're right! Ara que veig l'explicació escrita ho capto!


----------



## ernest_

I també passa amb les paraules compostes, com draw + ing, pot ser que hi intercalin una "r" al mig. Però això és diferent del que estem parlant, ja que en el cas de "ont és" no és una cosa fonètica, sinó que originalment la paraula "on" es pronunciava amb una "t", o això és el que he llegit en l'enllaç que ha passat l'Ampurdan.


----------



## su123

Bones!
Jo soc del Baix Empordà i a casa diem "untès" per "on és".


----------



## chics

Hola!

A Menorca s'afegeix la *t*, i també una *u* (o també una *v*, però sento més la *u*) quan hi ha la preposició_ a_ devant. És a dir, que "_a on és?"_ es pronuncia "_auont és?"._

La *u* és per trencar l'hiat, com la* i* d'_ideia_ (_idea_).

A la *t *potser també hi té a veure el fet que en català hi ha poques paraules acabades en -on. Potser com els gerundis acaven en -ant, -ent, -int doncs fem -ont igualment, com heu explicat que passa en anglès, per exemple.


----------



## Bolic

chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> A Menorca s'afegeix la *t*, i també una *u* (o també una *v*, però sento més la *u*) quan hi ha la preposició_ a_ devant. És a dir, que "_a on és?"_ es pronuncia "_auont és?"._


 
No, idò, a Mallorca també tenim intrusives.
Per exemple lo que "chics" diu de la 'v', a Mallorca deim 'avón és això?'.
I també tenim sa 'n' intrusiva, encara que pot ser que no sigui més que una equivocació, quan deim "m'en vaig an es camp" (que pot ser sigui "en es camp", baratant sa 'a' amb so 'en') no ho sé. En F. de B. Moll en parla a sa seva "gramàtica catalana referida especialment a les Illes Balears" però no la vol acceptar. A mi m'emprenya molt, perquè crec que és molt mallorquina, i tothom l'empra, (llevat des famosos tevetresos mallorquins que se fan els barcelonins, i només me fan riure), i hauria de ser acceptada com 'n' eufònica, que existeix a molts d'altres idiomes. Crec. No?


----------

